# LAN VNC lag problem



## samburke15 (Sep 11, 2010)

I am cautiously entering into the world of VNC so bear with me.

I have a spare tower and want to set it up as an accessory to my tv to play video files, streaming video, etc. I thought the best solution would be to tuck the tower away and vnc in to control everything. I'm using VNC enterprise (free trial) and all is well except when I'm connected on lan, both streaming video and video files stutter every three seconds or so (on the target machine, using a spare monitor for setup)

Is this a problem with my connection or simply a byproduct of the vnc? could there be a better/more streamlined solution to what I'm doing?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you're trying to play video over the VNC remote console connection, I'm surprised it works at all! Explain exactly how this is configured and what you're doing.


----------



## samburke15 (Sep 11, 2010)

I had a feeling i was being unclear :sigh:

I am using the machine to play videos on my tv. the vnc was simply a way to control the machine using a laptop over my lan rather than having a dedicated keyboard/mouse. 

you're def right about video over the vnc... it wasn't watchable on my laptop, obviously but the video on the tower was stopping briefly every 2-3 seconds as well. is that more clear?

thanks a bunch!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I can say that VNC does put a load on the network and video, so that may be playing into it. I think the issue may be that VNC is trying to send the video over the connection.

Just on a lark, try TeamViewer and see if that works better.


----------



## almonds29 (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi, on my experience in our office, we do use VNC to remote computers in our branches even if its located in province. one thing i noticed... if the specs of the computer you are viewing is low... then youll recieve a poor visualization, it shows that it also depends on the specs of both ends...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There is a lot of computing required to formulate the screens for transmission, so the performance does indeed enter into the picture.


----------

